# Report: Next Generation Nissan Titan Could Get a Diesel Engine



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Nissan's next generation of Titan pickup trucks could get a diesel option, says Nissan North America product boss Larry Dominique. In a recent interview with the folks at AutoWeek, Dominique, former project boss for the original Titan, commented that no decision has been made about the future powerplants, but that they are still considering several options. "I have a broad menu I can look at," he said. "We could do downsized powertrains, we could do an enhanced V8, and we could look at diesel powertrains."

Currently the Titan is only available with the company's 5.6-liter gasoline V8. A new Titan, built with Chrysler was scheduled to debut in 2011, but with Nissan and Chrysler since parting ways the next version isn't likely until at least 2013.

Nissan does offer a 3.0-liter diesel V6 overseas in vehicles like the Pathfinder. It makes sufficient torque with 406 ft-lbs, but at just 235-hp its probably not up to what U.S. customers would expect.

With Renault/Nissan's recent announcement of a partnership with Mercedes parent company Daimler, there is now also the possibility that a donor engine could come from Germany. Dominique himself commented that one of the biggest factors towards offering a diesel Titan in North America would be, "if we could find the right partner and the right engine."

More: *Report: Next Generation Nissan Titan Could Get a Diesel Engine* on AutoGuide.com


----------

